# looking to find model # on used ariens



## mick (Sep 8, 2014)

just picked up a used Ariens snowblower and all tags that have info on them have been removed. the only info I have is ser#7-10m then the rest is gone. it has a Tecumseh motor serial#l7249 04832.......... model #h60-75216f. just wondering if anyone may know the model number in case I ever need to order parts for it....thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

A picture may help to identify the model number.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post pic's so we know what is what. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
Hi Mick...welcome to the forum. Check out Scotty's site on Ariens snowblowers. Yours is there somewhere. He's got links to manuals too.
Good luck. MH


----------



## mick (Sep 8, 2014)

*Photos of snowblower in question.*

Thank you


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

My guess is a 1967 10M6. I don't see a differential lock on the left side wheel, so you don't have a "D" model there. You can add one in though, makes it a lot easier to move around. 
If the engine is orig, then the beginning of the Tecumseh serial number of 7249 means it was built in 1967 on the of 249th day (sept 6th).


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

And nice machine you picked up there, she's a beast!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the engine came off a machine that was built by AMF. That would make it not the original engine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Definately not the original engine, the AMF sticker gives that away,
but that's not a big deal..its a very similar vintage, and its even white! 
so its a 90% match..

With the 7-10M scoop attachment, that makes it a 1965, 1966, 1967 or 1968 10,000 series.

It has chrome handlebars, which places it closer to the "top of the line" model for whichever year it was made, (although thats not definitive, because handlebars can be replaced too)..but assuming the chrome handlebars are original...

then as Ray pointed out, it does not have a differential..
that makes only one plausible model, over 4 model years..
it is almost certainty a:

1965 model 10M6
1966 model 10M6
1967 model 10M6
1968 model 10M6

Without the original engine, I cant think of any way to differentiate the exact model year..although its also not terribly important, from a parts perspective, because its quite possible the 10M6 was essentially unchanged over those those four model years.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/SSA-67.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/TIP-66.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/prm-10000.pdf

Scot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Duh, can't believe I missed the AMF sticker, lol.


----------



## mick (Sep 8, 2014)

*carb cover*

anyone know a place I may be able to buy a carb cover for this machine.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

mick said:


> anyone know a place I may be able to buy a carb cover for this machine.


Go on eBay and search "H60 heater" and you will get a bunch of results for the heater box / carb cover. They vary slightly depending on where the choke on your carb is but even if you get the wrong one you can usually just open up the slot with a round file if need be.
You have a square muffler so you prob need one similar to this:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141407408889


----------



## mick (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks ra y as i am very new to this site but everyone has been super helpful to me wish to thank you all...


----------

